
Code of Conduct Complaints Against Linus Torvalds - 0-_-0
https://linuxreviews.org/%22Linusgate%22_Leaked:_Over_250_Messages_About_Code_of_Conduct_Complaints_Against_Linus_Torvalds
======
tsimionescu
The emails getting cited here are from 2014 - what is the news in this article
actually?

And for what it's worth, I didn't see anything particularly noteworthy - Linus
used the platform offered to him by Debian at DebConf to attack another
organization that Debian presumably shares some goals and sympathies with -
the FSF. Apparently many Debian project members felt that this was wrong, that
they did not want it to repeat, and that Linus may not be welcome at their
events because of this.

To be clear, Linus wasn't speaking out against the FSF, he was berating them
and accusing them. It seems it was mostly a rant.

Note that this has nothing to do with 'policing language' or 'social justice
warriors' or anything that CoC's normally bring to many people's minds. It is
mostly about one organization offering a platform to attack an organization
that they are friendly with.

------
hh3k0
Is this really just about Linus calling the FSF "dishonest", "immoral",
"lying", and "crazy bigoted people"?

I don't believe his remarks constitute harassment, to be perfectly frank. In
fact, I don't really see how that's a CoC matter.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Agreed. I can't see the bigotry or harassment here. He's allowed to not like
people and express that forcefully.

------
loopz
There must be some middle ground. Like git works in a decentralized network of
trust, you also need a network of trust. That network would reveal who is most
trusted in what context. Torvalds is trusted with kernel code and git, but not
basic empathy and polite discussion. Such moronic statements about others that
spouts from that one's mouth, only deserve scorn and ridicule. But the ideas
behind kernel and git is well-founded, plus some genius and Bob Martin-esqe
open-mindedness about how to code, which we all could inspire from.

People who don't contribute, don't belong in certain forums. However, the
world can't afford to close their ears anymore either.

The world is complex.

------
pkphilip
I hope the Linux mailing list doesn't become a place where a bunch of
political correct lynch mob hangs around to harass others.

~~~
calahad
i hope it has fewer troglodytes hiding behind a misguided concept of freedom
of speech

~~~
wyoh
Ha yes because saying describing the FSF as `bigots’, is an infraction to the
« Code of conduct ». If that's the case your CoC is pure bullshit designed to
stifle speech.

------
StringyBob
The messages described in the article/headline are from 2014.

------
Kednicma
What is the nature of respect, exactly? It sounds like "respect" boils down to
being polite and considerate, not actually being forced to examine and see the
world through another person's perspective.

------
bzb5
He allowed a CoC to be added to the Linux kernel. I’ll be glad to see him get
a taste of his own medicine. At least it would serve as a warning to others.

------
wyoh
ESR was right.

------
calahad
maga bullshit

